# Ferrari 360 Spider in TDF Blue by Street Dreams Detail



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

*Ferrari 360 in Tour de France Blue. Overall the car was generally clean but the finish was in need of moderate correction.

After the wash, car was beading strong so a few extra steps were taken to strip the paint. Even after a citrus pre-soak, citrus 2 bucket wash paint was still beading. Multiple IPA wipedowns took care of the last bit of protection/glaze.










Correction shots





































Few RID clusters on the engine cover section, kicked up the RPM and made a few extra passes sorting everything out



















After



















After finishing, brought up the clairty










Rear plastic window hazed and filmy as usual. Hand polished 3-4 times to remove the haze and restore clarity. Later I threw on a coat of jetseal to at least help with the water spotting in the future.

50/50 left side untouched, right side polished










Couple sun shots after correction and a rinse down



















Interior after 2hrs. of work.



















Tubi exhaust polished, engine degreased and plastics protected with 303



















Final shots










Car out in the early afternoon, sun shots























































Around 5:30
































































*


----------



## Danny B (Apr 14, 2010)

looks even more stunning after that, Good Work! :thumb:


----------



## PremierDetail (Aug 23, 2008)

Thats a beautiful color for that car. It looks incredibly deep for a metallic. Whats up with that blue plate though Dave?


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

Amazing reflections you have there  great stuff. It always makes me smile how you guys over the atlantic get to pull the cars out into the sun for the finished shots once you've finished, and we just get to pull them out to get wet again in the rain  :thumb:


----------



## Paul JC (Apr 15, 2007)

Nice car, great turn around!


----------



## GT Guy (Mar 20, 2010)

Beautiful!!! You have done a brilliant job on that car!!! :argie::argie::argie:


----------



## deano_uk (Apr 29, 2007)

Nice work and can we borrow some of your Sun......


----------



## dazzlers82 (May 8, 2007)

very nice and a lovely colour


----------



## Yoghurtman (Dec 9, 2008)

fantastic results, beautiful finish

Jealous of the sun as well, weather crap in Blighty again today


----------



## liam99 (Dec 29, 2009)

Top work.


----------



## dan89 (Apr 27, 2010)

Nice job! Quick question, what benefit does the IPA wipe give?? Cheers


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Great work on a stunning motor


----------



## clcollins (Jul 30, 2007)

Excellent wok as always :thumb:

Nice to see a Ferrari in blue, and such a nice deep blue, thanks for letting us see it


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

dan89 said:


> Nice job! Quick question, what benefit does the IPA wipe give?? Cheers


Isopropyl alcohol and distilled water (IPA mix) helps strip the finish of polishing oils after polishing. This does 2 things, first it ensures oils are not filling in and hiding defects on the finish so you know that you are in fact REMOVING the swirls and scratches opposed to just filling them in.

Second I do the IPA before applying LSP to make sure the finish is 100% clean and my LSP of choice can bond to the paint without issue :thumb:


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Imo it's one of the best looking Ferrari's produced.


----------



## tobybmw535i (Aug 27, 2008)

my favourite colour combo on these stunning.


----------



## PIT (Apr 22, 2010)

Good work on a very nice car!


----------



## F. Premens (Dec 3, 2009)

Excellent work on that 360 Spyder, the colour is very nice. :thumb:


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

Awesome job


----------



## Shashan (Apr 17, 2009)

As usual... Great :thumb:


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Stunning :thumb:


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Fantastic job, it looks stunning!! :thumb:


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2010)

dsms said:


> Isopropyl alcohol and distilled water (IPA mix) helps strip the finish of polishing oils after polishing. This does 2 things, first it ensures oils are not filling in and hiding defects on the finish so you know that you are in fact REMOVING the swirls and scratches opposed to just filling them in.
> 
> Second I do the IPA before applying LSP to make sure the finish is 100% clean and my LSP of choice can bond to the paint without issue :thumb:


Awesome finish

Are the panels metal or fibreglass? What lsp did you use?


----------



## Biggy (Aug 27, 2009)

stunning work there


----------



## callum5098 (Oct 14, 2009)

top work love the color


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

callum5098 said:


> top work love the color


TDF is my choice, well Grigio Medio maybe :lol:


----------



## GT Guy (Mar 20, 2010)

Fantastic job! Stunning result. :thumb:


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

GT Guy said:


> Fantastic job! Stunning result. :thumb:


Working on my new writeup now, thought I would bring up one of my old favorites!


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Excellent work Dave :thumb:
One of my favourite colours on Ferrari's besides Rosso Corsa


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

nice wet look. well done


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Eurogloss said:


> Excellent work Dave :thumb:
> One of my favourite colours on Ferrari's besides Rosso Corsa


Im not a red ferrari lover, Grigio Medio and Bianco Fuji are my favorites!


----------



## black_civic_si (Feb 27, 2011)

that is a beauty!


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

black_civic_si said:


> that is a beauty!


Glad you like it :thumb:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

stunning work mate


----------

